

Searching for ZAP's fleet of no-show green cars - rglovejoy
http://www.wired.com/cars/futuretransport/magazine/16-04/ff_zapped

======
ph0rque
This is really disappointing... I was looking forward to the Zap-X, even
though it _did_ sound too good to be true, given Tesla Motors' troubles.

